# Blue and White Gold



## blazeno.8 (Aug 29, 2016)

As always: click for a larger image (the default size of uploaded images in the text is different than the actual size).

I finished making a new dress on Friday and took it out to a friend's party. I found out that I had a matching scarf and was so excited to do my makeup until I realized that one of my MAC palates is missing. It's the one that had Parrot in it and this was supposed to be a look with that color  Oh well. I made due.

View attachment 56103


View attachment 56104








Eyes: MAC primer, Fluidlines: Peacocky, Dipdown. White cream color. Mac Vanilla pigment, Cross Cultural, Saddle, Show Stopper, Bare Minerals Dark Emerald, Trucco Palate (Shimmery Blue).
Lips: OCC clear primer, MAC Spirit Lipgloss
Face: Mac NC 45 and C9 powders. MUFE Liquid Foundation. MAC Blunt (contour), NARS Albatross (highlighter), ColorPop Pegacorn (cheek)


----------

